# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Knie Opslot

## dom12

Hoi ik Weet dat er all een topic,over gaat maar ik heb het weer anders als die meneer.Ik zall Me Verhaal Doen maandag avond ging ik voetbalen Toen ging me knie op slot ik kon beteen me been niet meer voor uit doen maar wel achteruit! ik denk ik kijk het nog wel aan Maar snachts kreeg ik exstreem pijn. Dus ben ik naar 1e hulp gegaan daar Hebben ze foto gemaakt maar Je zag niks op de runtger foto Hij zij Kijk opertasie maar ik heb overdracht dus ik moet eerst overlegen uur later komt ie trug zegt ie je mag naar huis en je hebt over een week een afspraak bij de ortopeet ofzo iets. Hij zij mss is alleen je knie opslot en sgiet het van zelf er uit Het is nu Woensdag het is er nog niet uit Maar !! ik kan hem wel all verder naar vooren buigen En het doet niet meer zeer als ik stil zit Weet iemand wat hier over ??bedankt all vast./( SORRY VOOR DE SPELLINGS FAUTEN)

----------


## dom12

Ok er is meer Duidelijk Me knie zit all 65uur op slot maar het heeft niks met meniscus te maken Het kan er in een x uit sgieten of steeds een klein stukje. Het gaat nu steeds een klein stukje beter elke dag.

----------

